# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Have you used hGH?

## androplex

hGH, also know as Somtropin is a human growth hormone . It has an effect on fat storage and promotes the utilization of fat for energy supplies. 
1. reducing the rate of fat synthesis
2. increasing the mobilization of fat from storage sites
3. increasing levels of fat-burning hormones like epinephrine and norepinephrine.
4. increases the transport of amino acids into tissues and speeding up the cellular content of DNA and RNA.

I use hGH and my body fat is going way down and I continue to hold my weight at 205. I am 6.2 medium build, hard gainer but since use of hGH have put on 15 lbs. I have been taking 8 ius weekly for 5 weeks.

What experience have you had with hGH and what are the results. Please tell me how long you have taken it.

----------


## macDbol

8iu's a day or 8ius a week?

----------


## androplex

eight iu's a week.

----------


## 1Banshee

When I am able to use it, I use 6iu pd. Two divided doses (3iu each) one upon waking the second post workout. 5 on and 2 off. My usual cycle of GH lasts 3 months sometimes slightly more. The type of GH I use is Serostim...
I am in my late 30's. The results for me have always been excellent!!!! I have done many cycles without GH and the exact same cycles with GH, the difference with the addtion of GH is remarkable. I get better strength increases, tendon problems all but dissappear, quality of gains and physique are much better!! Localized fat loss (more at the point of injection) is amazing!! If I could afford to run it more often I definitely would!!!

----------


## androplex

1banshee,

Thanks for your post. I agree, hGH has provided me results and I am looking forward to seeing more as I use hGH in the next 5 months. I plan to be on for at least 6 months.

Have you heard about any counterfeit issues on the Serostim? I use Saizen. It too is by Serono. I did not want to go with Serostim after talking with Serono due to the counterfeit problems.

Two more questions:

I have to mix the Bacteriostatic water with the somatrophin. Once mixed its only good for two weeks if keep cold. Do you mix your Serostim? How long will it last? If you shake it while you mix I was told that the 191 amino acid residues can be damaged and make it useless. What about Serostim? Can you shake it and not damage the protien?

Do you inject subcutaneous or intramuscular. I inject subcutaneous.

I inject in the morning due to the affect of somatrophin release is higher in first few hours of sleep.

----------


## androplex

Bump.

----------


## Buckeye203

Have been using Serno Serostim for about 5 weeks now. I'm injecting 4-6 IUs a day, everyday(the reason for 4 to 6 is that each bottle holds 18ius so I inject 4-4-4-6). Currently I'm on my 2nd kit and I've got one more kit left. Everything that I've read and researched has said that you need to do an minimum of 4-6ius a day to get results. 

Inregards to results, I'm just now starting to see this stuff paying off. I inject subcutaneous into my midsection... ie love handles. It took some time, but my girlfriend and I have noticed how the fat in my midsection has recently started going away. I'm hoping that things will only get better with time.

I mix with Bacteriostatic water as well but each bottle only sits for 3 days. I've heard the same things that you are stating. Static water mix is good for a couple of weeks. Also the instruction that come with the kits states that you should roll in hand when mixing.

Hope this helps

----------


## androplex

Buckyeye203,

Thanks for your input. 

You said, 

"
I've read and researched has said that you need to do an minimum of 4-6ius a day to get results."

I only take 8 iu's per week under doctors instructions for HRT - Hormone Replacement Therapy. I am a body builder / part time model. (I have a full time job at a hospital that pays my bills) I am able to benefit from the therapy by all the positive effects hGH has on the body but I did not start taking hGH for just gains in the gym. 

I know that Serono markets its sale of Serostim for Aids waisting. Just wanted to know if you could PM me and share with me the articles that you read up on dosage amounts. I am just curious what they have to say. I realize you are taking for gains in gym and not Aids waisting.

Thanks.

----------


## tyler D

i am thinking of trying hgh, i am a very hard gainer does the gains from hgh stay or go away after use???

----------


## androplex

You will keep the gains that hGH has contributed. Keep in mind if you are stacking you can loose the gains that the other drugs contributed to your gains (if you dont cycle off with the correct drugs).

BTW,

If others read this post I would really appreciate it if you would vote. I hold a BS in Chemistry and a Master's in Business. I have contacts at the hospital and want to provide some statistical data to them. Working on the possibility of publishing some articles on hGH use with body builders. Just testing the waters here.

Thanks members....

----------


## tyler D

i voted, but i am 24 5'11 180 i have alot of cycles under my belt, i am going to start hgh but how much would be good for a first time hgh user and should i stack it and with what?? tthanks

----------


## androplex

For the average 70 kg man, the recommend dosage at the start of therapy is not more than .4mg given as a daily subcutaneous injection. The dose may be increased on the basis of individual patient requirements to a maximum of 1.75 mg daily in patients younger than 35years of age and to a max of .875 mg daily in patients older than 35. 

Keep in mind this is for patient that have a need for Gh therapy and are under a doctors care. 

These are AACE clinical practice guidelines for growth hormone use. 

See the post on the hGH look for more info on side effects. 

Good luck. Dont use hGH without a doctor. Its not something to play around with. Lab work is a must.

----------


## androplex

This is not a source post I am just trying to provide as much info on hGH and this is a good summary. It is from a wedsite that I am not going to name. I just dont want anyone to think I wrote this. 

"What is HGH (Human Growth Hormone ) ? 
The first step in our education is to become familiar with some of the terms and definitions used while discussing Human Growth Hormone. Ready? Let's jump right in... 

What is a Hormone? 

Hormones are tiny chemical messengers that help our body do different tasks. Hormones are made up of amino acids. Hormones are produced by the endocrine glands and then sent all over the body to stimulate certain activities. For example, Insulin is a well known hormone that helps our body digest food. Our growth, digestion, reproduction and sexual functions are all triggered by hormones. 

What is Human Growth Hormone? 

Human Growth Hormone (HGH or hGH) is the most abundant hormone produced by the pituitary gland (pituitary is one of the endocrine glands). The pituitary gland is located in the center of the brain. HGH is also a very complex hormone. It is made up of 191 amino acids - making it fairly large for a hormone. In fact, it is the largest protein created by the Pituitary gland. 

HGH secretion reaches its peak in the body during adolescence. This makes sense because HGH helps stimulate our body to grow. But, HGH secretion does not stop after adolescence. Our body continue to produce HGH usually in short bursts during deep sleep. 

Growth Hormone is known to be critical for tissue repair, muscle growth, healing, brain function, physical and mental health, bone strength, energy and metabolism. In short, it is very important to just about every aspect of our life! 

What is Recombinant Growth Hormone (GH)? 

Recombinant Growth Hormone is GH that is synthesized in the lab. It is a biosynthetic hormone that is identical to human growth hormone, but it is synthesized in the lab. Creating an exact replicate of HGH was not an easy task. 

First scientist needed to isolate HGH. Once they achieved this step they could study the DNA make-up of the protein. Scientist quickly realized making recombinant GH would be no easy task since they had to accurately reproduce a 191 amino acid hormone. 

I wish I could say it was the quest to help mankind that lead to the invention of recombinant GH, but really it was money! Pharmaceutical companies knew that there was big money to be made if they could create HGH in a test tube. Scientist from the major drug companies raced to produce the 191 amino acid hormone in a test tube. While Genentech first claimed victory in 1985, it was a short lived success. The recombinant GH they made was a 190 amino acid match - they were one amino acid off from HGH. This left the door open for Eli Lilly, who in 1986 created a 191 amino acid hormone that was an identical match to the HGH produced by the pituitary gland. The drug is called Humatrope and is the most widely used recombinant growth hormone today. 

What is IGF-1? 

IGF-1 stands for Insulin-like Growth Factor 1. IGF-1 is also known as Somatomedin-C. As important as HGH is, it does not last long in our bloodstream. In just a few short minutes our liver absorbs HGH and converts it into growth factors. IGF-1 is the most important growth factor that is produced. So, IGF-1 is a hormone just like HGH, but it is easier to measure in the body because it stays in our bloodstream longer than HGH. You can think of HGH as the hormone that gets the ball rolling, but IGF-1 does most of the work.


"Frequent Asked Questions on HGH? 

Can I get mad cow disease and other diseases from taking HGH? 

In order to answer this question, we need to discuss some of the history to HGH supplementation. Back in 1958 HGH injections were first used to treat children with an HGH deficiency that resulted in stunted growth. The thought was, if they could raise the HGH levels in children with an HGH deficiency, they may be able to get the children to grow normally. 

In order to get HGH for these injections, there was only one source - the brains of cadavers. Yes, morbid as it sounds they used thousands of dead people's brains to extract HGH to inject into children. The good news was that it did help children grow. From 1958-1980 thousand of children received HGH injections. 

The bad news was that the HGH supply had become contaminated with the virus that causes Creutzfeld-Jakob or "mad cow" disease. Normally when an extraction from a human part is done, heat is used to kill any possible virus. The problem was that HGH can not be heated or it breaks apart. The best they could do was pasteurize the HGH. In the 80's it became painfully clear that this was not good enough. The evidence mounted that the HGH injections were responsible for children developing mad cow disease. Obviously, the FDA immediately put an end to growth hormone injections. 

In 1985 scientist were able to create synthetic growth hormone in the lab - recombinant HGH (click here for a definition of recombinant HGH). This was a major breakthrough, as growth hormone was only the second recombinant DNA drug ever developed (insulin was the first). By producing a synthetic growth hormone scientist were able to remove the risk of mad cow disease. No more squeezing brains to make HGH - now it could be made in a test tube. With the risk removed the FDA once again approved HGH injections. As long as you take a recombinant HGH, you are not at risk for mad cow disease. 

Why is the 1990 Dr. Rudman HGH study considered such a landmark? 

Dr. Rudman's study - Effects of Human Growth Hormone in Men over 60 Years Old (New England Journal of Medicine, 1990;323:1), marked the first time a therapy had been shown to reverse aging. Up until this point most people just accepted that we all age and there is nothing you can do about it. Dr. Rudman showed that this was not the case. In fact, his study showed that 6 months of growth hormone injections turned the clock back 10-20 years on his subjects. 

The other key to Dr. Rudman's study was that it was a randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind clinical study done on humans. This is one of the highest level of clinical studies. 

While we at Advice HGH consider the study a landmark, it has been seriously taken out of context on many web sites. Dr. Rudman injected very high levels of recombinant HGH on 60 year or older patients. When a web site says that their oral HGH supplement will have the same effect on 20 year olds - it is just not true. As we discuss in our articles, there are some HGH enhancing supplements that work very well, but just beware of people misquoting Dr. Rudman's study. 

Does HGH supplementation cause cancer? 

All indications are there HGH supplements do not cause cancer. The best evidence for this comes from the work of Dr. Chen and Dr. Terry. Chen and Terry run a clinic where they perform HGH injections. From 1994 - 1996 they treated over 800 patients with HGH injections. Amazingly there have not been any reports of cancer from any of the patients. As Dr. Terry stated in Grow Young with HGH, "With 800 people over the age of about 40, you would think that given normal incidence rate of cancer, some of these people would get cancer. It could be that there is some sort of protective effect from growth hormone replacement." 

How can I measure my HGH levels? 

HGH is only present in the body for a short period of time. However, IGF-1 (if you need definitions for these terms - click here) is present in the body at all times. Since, IGF-1 does most of the work for HGH - it is easiest to measure IGF-1 levels. Blood and saliva tests can show your IGF-1 levels. Generally, the lower your levels, the more you stand to gain from HGH enhancing supplements. "

----------


## androplex

you can find more info at:

http://medlineplus.gov/

About MEDLINEplus 

Dr. Donald A.B. Lindberg, Director, National Library of Medicine 


MEDLINEplus, a goldmine of good health information from the world's largest medical library, the National Library of Medicine. Health professionals and consumers alike can depend on it for information that is authoritative and up to date. MEDLINEplus has extensive information from the National Institutes of Health and other trusted sources on about 500 diseases and conditions. There are also lists of hospitals and physicians, a medical encyclopedia and dictionaries, health information in Spanish, extensive information on prescription and nonprescription drugs, health information from the media, and links to thousands of clinical trials. MEDLINEplus is updated daily and can be bookmarked at medlineplus.gov. There is no advertising on this site, nor does MEDLINEplus endorse any company or product.

----------


## A_Nice

I have a question about HGH---

Can it make you actually taller?

I was talking to an old friend of mine and he said he had this buddy from high school with some kind of growth deficiency, and for treatment his parents took him out to some Dr. in Canada and he got HGH treatment that actually made him grow taller. Not really sure how credible the source is of this story, just wondering because as I was researching HGH I saw it was used to treat some cases of "dwarfism" as it does cause some of your bones to expand. 

What happens if a full grown person were to take it ?

----------


## the quest aka ef

> _Originally posted by A_Nice_ 
> *I have a question about HGH---
> 
> Can it make you actually taller?
> 
> I was talking to an old friend of mine and he said he had this buddy from high school with some kind of growth deficiency, and for treatment his parents took him out to some Dr. in Canada and he got HGH treatment that actually made him grow taller. Not really sure how credible the source is of this story, just wondering because as I was researching HGH I saw it was used to treat some cases of "dwarfism" as it does cause some of your bones to expand. 
> 
> What happens if a full grown person were to take it ?*


 it will only make you grow taller if your growth plates are still open which in the guy you are talking about was. once you pass a certain age like around 17-21 (differnt for everyone) your growth plates close and hgh will do nothing to make you taller. hgh will make your hands, jaw, forehead, ears grow at any age if you use very high doses.

----------


## androplex

yes, "the quest aka ef" has some good things to say.

I spoke to some friends at Serono and that is what they told me too.

BTW what does "the quest aka ef" mean? Cool name just wanted to know what ef stood for.

----------


## the quest aka ef

> _Originally posted by androplex_ 
> *yes, "the quest aka ef" has some good things to say.
> 
> I spoke to some friends at Serono and that is what they told me too.
> 
> BTW what does "the quest aka ef" mean? Cool name just wanted to know what ef stood for.*


 ef means eric fustino which is my screen name at triedia, and elite fitness. the quest is my E-mail addy so I thought my new screen name for this board would be a little combo. :Big Grin:

----------


## androplex

In a study of hGH therapy for adults here are the side effects: 

115 adults, 6 months applied therapy 

37.4% developed edema (serous fuild in the tissues) 
19.1 % developed arthralgia ( (neuralgic pain in joint) 
15.7 % myalgia ((muscular rheumatism) 
7.8% paresthesias (impaired skin sensation) 
1.7% carpal tunnel. 

These symptoms most commonly occurred at the outset of therapy and most resolved within 1 to 2 months while therapy was continued. 

I am only 5 weeks in to my 6 month therapy. I use 8 iu a week. Thats .44 mg per day

Hope this was helpful..... 

Products approved in the US 

Protropin by Genentech 
Nutropin AQ and Nutropin by Genentech 
Humatrope Eli Lilly 
Norditropin Novo Nordisk 
Genotropin Pharmacia and Upjohn 
Saizen Serono 
Serostim Serono


Last edited by androplex on 04-27-2002 at 09:14 PM

----------


## 1Banshee

> _Originally posted by androplex_ 
> *1banshee,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I agree, hGH has provided me results and I am looking forward to seeing more as I use hGH in the next 5 months. I plan to be on for at least 6 months.
> 
> Have you heard about any counterfeit issues on the Serostim? I use Saizen. It too is by Serono. I did not want to go with Serostim after talking with Serono due to the counterfeit problems.
> 
> Two more questions:
> 
> ...


Yep, I have heard about the conterfeit issues. In fact Serono has press releases on their site regarding this.
I have a different understanding in regard to life of the Serostim. I have been told that once reconstituted it is fully viable for approximately one week (with bacteriostatic water and refrigerated).
GH as you have stated should never be shaken!!! It is very fragile... In fact when the bacteriostatic water is added it should be lightly injected against the side of the vial not directly against the "cake".
I inject subcutaneous, usually just outside of my belly button.
I also inject first thing upon waking and again post workout...

----------


## nitro4 the body

Ive been on serono kits for about 2 1/2 wks ,Iam feeling good getting the little sides numb hands swelling of the hands in the morning. Iam using fina and winny right now and ive put on 10 lbs already . Ive been strugling to get over 212lbs now Iam 217 and going , Iam only doing 3 ius a day. I know it probably hasnt been in long enough yet but this sure is a different feeling from any other cycle.

----------


## LewdTenant

GH and juice. i love it.

Lewd

----------


## Hillbilly2

Does any one use slin with hgh?

----------


## ari

Hi, here you can read about my HGH experiance and see my before and after pictures at the end of the 3d month. I continued taking it but smaller dozes - 1 IU 6 days on 1 off. At 6 month period I'm now in a better shape - some more muscles and even less fat. My diet is not super strict as it used to be the first 3 months
http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=27910
Down at the same thread you can read more about it.
Hope this helps!

----------


## pumpseeker

I plan on using this in my 3rd cycle. Never used GH before but from what I've read, it sounds great. Keeping gains is what it's all about!

----------


## mekler

excuse me for sounding like an idiot, but i have to ask. i've heard hgh can make you taller, and not that i care, cuz i date taller girls mostly, but how accurate are these claims? i always tell my lady friends, "it doesnt matter when you're horizontal", and that seems to at least bring a smile to their faces  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx

does hgh effect our penis in any way? does your body stop making hgh naturally durring the time u use hgh?


-thanx

----------


## GUNMAN

What is the average price per kit? and how long will each kit last?

----------


## pumpseeker

> _Originally posted by GUNMAN_ 
> *What is the average price per kit? and how long will each kit last?*


A buddy from Spain tells me it's as high over there as $180 (US dollars)for every 12 I.U.s. but that would be $10 grand for 6 months!!?! It's got to be found cheaper. 

I also hear that it's worthless for muscle gains unless stacked with insulin and AS. It is very hard to get on the street here because real HGH must be kept refrigerated for it to work. I.E.--no shipping this stuff.

Ask Alevok-he uses it now in Turkey and can tell you more accurate prices.

btw, where you at in MD?

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

You will pay anwhere from 600.00-1,000.00 a month for the stuff and it can take up to 3 months to see results..I have no experience with it, but I am thinking about taking it in the next couple of months. My buddy has been taking it for over 2 years. He is 44 years old and looks simply amazing and he is in perfect health.

----------


## bubblebicep

I've used 6mg/day for a few years with minimal results. i got some of my hair back, but that was all. Can anyone quote me street price on a box of 7 vials 6mg serostim?

----------


## JohnnyB

You are either a scammer or don't know the rules, so you need to edit your post

JohnnyB

----------


## REM

> You are either a scammer or don't know the rules, so you need to edit your post
> 
> JohnnyB


HELLO johnnyb ? what will it be the best or most effective way to do it,
intra or sub injection?

----------


## JohnnyB

Sub-Q

JohnnyB

----------


## REM

> Sub-Q
> 
> JohnnyB


 thanks bro later........

----------


## Nathan

> thanks bro later........


This was a highly useful thread androplex. Thanks. I'm thinking of trying GH at the end of this cycle, maybe with slin, to help keep gains and even keep gaining while off (fingers crossed).

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump

Xxapmple

----------


## REM

can someone help, i'll ask again, how many ml or ui's do i need for 3 months
period of hgh, never done HGH no clue at all and i dont want to get less of what i need and be short and fuck up u no what i mean guys, looking for size later....

----------


## BASK8KACE

> You will pay anwhere from 600.00-1,000.00 a month for the stuff and it can take up to 3 months to see results..I have no experience with it, but I am thinking about taking it in the next couple of months. My buddy has been taking it for over 2 years. He is 44 years old and looks simply amazing and he is in perfect health.


Is your friend mainly ripped or is he big and ripped?

----------


## Rookiejay

> I don't mean to be stepping on your toes, but it _can_ be shipped. That's how I got mine. My doctor shipped a months supply @ a time to our front doorstep in a refridgerated, styrofoam cooler. The delivery guy also couldn't leave it out and if no one was home, he'd have to redeliver it the next day. But yes, you can have it shipped. You are right though, it must be kept under refridgeration...


What about those 126 iu kits? Do they also have to be shipped in a refridgerated cooler?

----------


## Nathan

Jintropin can be shipped regularly so long as it is only in the heat for no more than about 2 weeks, which is doable. I forget which kit it is but one of them can be shipped without having to worry about refrigeration at all until it is mixed.

----------


## Tropical Itch

I was on 3iu of hgh along w/ 250 test and 200decca/wk on week 3 i broke my hand and discontinued test decca but continued the hgh for 10 wks total. during the cycle i had some hand swelling,but nothing major. 10 days after the cast came off carpal tunnel appeared w/in 24hr period. I never had any symptoms before. so what is the cuase????hgh, the cast. when my hand was in the cast I over used my thumb and index and middle finger could the be the cause? should I ever use hgh again?
thx for all help and suggestion,

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Carpal tunnel is a side effect of HGH...I have it slightly...

----------


## Bigboy123

Im to young, 21, maybe when im 25 thing is im 6'5 so i dont think im gettin much taller so who knows but have no experience, heard great things though...

----------


## preparat

iam on my 1week with gh/suspension/tren and i must say, iam doing 4-6iu a day iam planning on doing it for 6months with 2 as cyles and put the slin in when my gains start to slow down.
i already feel my hans numbed at the morning, iam doing jintropins gh.

i will post pictures.

ive heard that the people who are satisfied with Gh are the ones that have Gotten GOOD gh, and the ones hat are not satisfied have gotten low quality GH.

----------


## Da Bull

All please read thread on"hgh deforming my skull" DB

----------


## sharky

not yey......

----------


## sharky

not yet

----------


## redwingsfan

My experience is limited. Humatrope by Lilly. I took 4iu/d mon-fri (20iu/wk). Taking sat-sun off. this lasted about 3wks. Fat loss was very noticeable in the oblique and lower back area. Also noticed a different pump to my muscles unlike from any AS. It was about 6wks out from my show when i started. If that was wrong feel free to let me know.

----------


## IronMan580

What do you suggest in stacking my 4 kits with?
I've done juice b4 but never HgH.
I plan on doing 2 kits...1/month. Then take 1 month off then finish the other two.
My body type is Endomorphic and I retain water VERY easily.
I want to obtain substancial size so Testosterone is the way to go I know, but I don't want to get too bloated. I'd much rather gain LEAN, HARD muscle. Your suggestions and anyone else's are greatly appreciated.

----------


## JohnnyB

Bro start your own thread, don't high jack some one elses. But I will say that if your kits are 100iu or more your doing to much and should know morw about hgh before buying it.

JohnnyB

----------


## BWhitaker

> I used hGh for 11 years straight, since I had a growth hormone deficiency as a child. I can tell you, that its fat-burning properties are great, because I ate nothing but garbage as a kid (cheetos, ding dongs, 2 liters of Pepsi/day, and so on), yet I stayed exceptionally lean. I didn't gain any size, because I didn't start lifting until 2 years after I stopped treatment (if I knew then what I know now, I'd a started waaay earlier). Anyways, Even years after the hGh treatment, I'm still arond 7-8% b/f all year round, even @ 236 lbs right now...As soon as I can get on another health insurance plan, I'm going to go to the doctor and get tested, because apparently I could be not producing enough GH as an adult, which would mean prescribed hGh for life!!!!!!



lucky you

----------


## Beantown Abuser

I'd luv to do hgh but cant afford it yet plus too young. When i go on it i know i will not want get off of it. I heard its unreal. I'd also like to mix in some insulin and test and T3 what a stack!!!!!!!!

----------


## JohnnyB

T3 is not a good idea with hgh, it produces an IGF-1 binding protein that makes hgh a very expensive fat burner. The idea behind hgh use is to get your IGF-1 up for muscle growth, with a binding protein that's not going to happen

JohnnyB

----------


## Beantown Abuser

Thanx JohnnyB i hear that it sheds fat too so u wouldnt have to use T3, you r right.

----------


## JohnnyB

No prob Bro

JohnnyB

----------


## Grudge Keeper

> I've used 6mg/day for a few years with minimal results. i got some of my hair back, but that was all. Can anyone quote me street price on a box of 7 vials 6mg serostim?


 I pay 500 for the 6 mg serostim kit/7 vials

----------


## NotSmall

> I pay 500 for the 6 mg serostim kit/7 vials


Thanks for sharing!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thickmass

> I pay 500 for the 6 mg serostim kit/7 vials


what a frick'n idiot. Look how old this thread is....

----------


## NotSmall

> what a frick'n idiot. Look how old this thread is....


Yeah, I know, he had to post his big news somewhere I guess!  :LOL:

----------


## theglove

hello,
iam new to buying hgh. i wanted to know how many ius you get in a kit. i paid $650 for 120 iu's. is that what a kit is??? someone please let me know. thanks

----------


## theglove

http://www.jintropin-gensci.com/

please let me know if you have bought from this web site before and would it be safe. thanks,

----------


## theglove

how do you know if your hgh is good?? i got some and was told if its bad stuff it wont work, but how can you tell if it is or not?? please help me. thanks,

----------


## bi-bodybuilder

did your penis also grow using somatrophin...mine did!!!!!!!

----------


## bi-bodybuilder

mail me at [email protected]

Did your penis also grow with HGH???? Mine did

----------

